

The Story of Christoph Niemann’s Petting Zoo App - michaelwww
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/03/christoph-niemann-petting-zoo-app.html

======
mturmon
So good at telling a story in an approachable way, but still a smart and open-
ended way. Here's a quote where he discusses a piece he did for a show my wife
put together:

 _For me the ideal joke consists of the viewer/reader providing 98% of the
idea, and the illustration just filling in that last tiny piece of the puzzle,
that makes everything come together.

Much of my work certainly wouldn’t have happened without the inspiration I am
getting from spending time with my kids; but I try to use this light and
playful approach merely as a visual Trojan horse to tell a more or less grown-
up story. One thing has changed though: since I have kids I can lay on the
floor for hours, playing with legos and wooden bricks and pretend that I am
actually working._

